# Colorized photos - US Navy aircraft WW II



## skipperbob (Sep 1, 2010)

Stumbled upon these while searching through various old photo sites. Nothing earth shattering about them except I thought they did a nice job colorizing and they were interesting. Sorry if any are reposts.


----------



## skeeter (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice stuff. Thank you.


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 2, 2010)

Fantastic!
Thanks for sharing, skipperbob!


----------



## merlin540 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for these.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2010)

Good shots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 2, 2010)

Very nice!! Thank you for sharing Skipperbob!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2010)

Nicely done....


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 3, 2010)

Color is where it's at in my view. How better to see what those aircraft actually looked like? Seeing all the dirt and stains and fading paint is easily the best in color - this is like porno for modelers.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 3, 2010)

Agreed. They did a nice job colorizing the pictures.


----------



## ThunderThud (Sep 12, 2010)

Awsome color!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

